# Installation Boot problem



## qap15 (Oct 6, 2009)

New to FreeBSD, just installed freeBSD into my old AMD
I have three drives connected, the first "C" drive has an old Win98 installed, The second drive "E" is where i've installed the freeBSD installed.
My problem is that after installation, i cannot boot into freeBSD. 
Tried with the super Grub disk, i get "error 15: file not found"
What do i need to do?


----------



## Beastie (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you still boot from Windows? If not, do you have a backup of your MBR prior to the installation?

When you try booting from FreeBSD, where exactly is it failing? Is it failing precisely at bootup time or later on?

Are you always using Grub for booting? Why? FreeBSD's sysinstall already installs its own boot manager (if you let it).

How did you install FreeBSD? What option did you choose when it asked about the MBR/boot manager?


----------



## qap15 (Oct 6, 2009)

I can boot to windows after correcting it with the "Super Grup disk"
Failed at the beginning i think it gave  "error 22" on restart after installation with no option att all No Windows/FreeBSD before i corrected the Windows boot.
Sorry for being ignorant, but i dont even remember the option i used.


----------



## zeiz (Oct 7, 2009)

There are 3 options in FreeBSD sysinstall:
1. Install FreeBSD bootmanager
this will install FreeBSD bootmanager which can also boot Windows giving you a choic: F1 - FreeBSD, F2- Windows
2. Install standard MRB.
This will only boot to FreeBSD.
3. Leave MBR untouched.
This boots your previous OS and doesn't boot FreeBSD unless your previous OS was configured to boot FreeBSD or you have 3-rd party bootmanager such as GAG.

If you have Linux on your third drive and its GRUB was installed on MBR and it's menu.lst configured to boot Windows you may want just to add the lines to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file:

Other operating systems.

title FreBSD
root (hd1,1,a)
kernel /boot/loader

!!! if you installed FreeBSD on the first partition of your second drive.

If you don't have Grub on MBR just install GAG and forget your problem


----------



## qap15 (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks alot guys, im now in action and promise to appear soon as my journey has just begun ;-)


----------



## Dru (Oct 7, 2009)

Probably not the option you seek, but if you have 3 independent drives, I find its easier to just install each OS on its own, instead of messing with boot loaders, and just change the boot order in the BIOS when you want to switch, takes a whole 15 seconds or so.


----------



## qap15 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dru, I have win98 in first drive, freeBSD in drive 2 and winXP on drive 3 as u seem to suggest, i wish you came earlier before Zeiz saved me from sinking, thanks alot but his GAG solution solved my problem.
Now struggling with the NIC card, so my alert flagg is still up.


----------

